
Google’s Strategic AdMob Misstep - peter123
http://www.homethinking.com/brontemedia/2009/11/11/googles-strategic-admob-mistep/
======
andrewljohnson
Here's what I know about AdMob. I went to their site on Monday and tried to
advertise one of my iPhone apps.

AdMob failed to figure out my iTunes URL, so I could not post any ads.

I immediately posted to their forum and emailed their support. To date, I have
received no response.

It seems like they will fit in very well at Google.

~~~
noelchurchill
I've had great experiences advertising through AdWords, so I don't know how
your bad experience with admob is going to fit in well at Google.

I've done some advertising through admob as well for an iphone app, and I got
it to work fine, but I think the traffic was crap.

I'm still doing in app advertising but now through adwords, and I still don't
think the quality of traffic is any good, but at an average of 4 cents per
click I'm fine with it. I think they're going to make some big improvements in
mobile advertising, and who knows what new possibilities will come of it.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Yeah, I've had no problem with using AdWords. I was just joking because Google
famously won't answer an email.

~~~
noelchurchill
That is true, unless you spend enough to have a google team assigned to you. I
have 3 reps I can call or email and they're extremely responsive.

